# Most Appealing Personality Types



## RoseMay1718 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have always wondered what the most appealing personality type is in other people's opinions. Feel free to be as critical as you want. I will go first-

I find ENFP's appealing and attractive because every ENFP I have met is carefree and fun! I also find INFJ's appealing mainly because I am one and they can understand me plus we can talk all night about our crazy theories ;P 

Thank you for your insight


----------



## VIIZZY (Mar 22, 2014)

Are you posting this on the other forums? It's only fair. 

I get along fine with infps, intps, entjs, and I admire entps and istps.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

It depends in what regards

For starters on the surface or the core?

Because to be honest at face value in like a basic basic exchange I actually think that ESFJ is easy to get sucked into. Pretty sure thats what my boss is. And in terms of work it suits well. But then to the core if we had to exchange personal ideals, we would butt heads pretty quick. Sometimes the people you can appreciate in generic settings like work are not the type you like as a well rounded whole. Anyways my ex spouse was one so I am certain to know the downsides to one. Which I won't go into. But I am stating that at surface value this type does have a way of working well in generic social setting in dynamic, I just don't wanna listen to any of them preach.

I think my truest kindest most genuine friends were all NFP's that I have had thru out the years. I love their genuine heartfelt approach to life. Sometimes they can be a bit too whimsical to take serious but I truly respect them as individuals (the ones I knew) they felt so deeply and just had a passion to help man kind.

I think the hypothetical ENTJ that I have never been close to only seen from a distance. Who doesn't respect the king in the jungle. Even if I don't care about the society politics, I can still admire the leader. They seem all encompassing. Like they are one with themselves and everyone else. 

I always think of INTP stereotype as lone wolf. I am sure I have seen them. But I haven't been close to one ever. Or acquainted.


----------



## Pond25 (Mar 17, 2013)

I notice ENTPs and ENTJs very easily and I find them lovable


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

RoseMay1718 said:


> I have always wondered what the most appealing personality type is in other people's opinions. Feel free to be as critical as you want. I will go first-
> 
> I find ENFP's appealing and attractive because every ENFP I have met is carefree and fun! I also find INFJ's appealing mainly because I am one and they can understand me plus we can talk all night about our crazy theories ;P
> 
> Thank you for your insight


YES, one INFJ loves us .

So far I think I get along with other ENFP, ENTP, INTJ, ISFJ, and I'm starting to figure out INFJ


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

I like INFJs because they're good in bed and are the only type aside from ENTJ that can hold my attention for longer than 2 days.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Definitely ENFJs


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

Enfp, infp, infj


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Octavian said:


> I like INFJs because they're good in bed and are the only type aside from ENTJ that can hold my attention for longer than 2 days.


I always liked sensors in bed.

Also...

I find I clash pretty hard with Fe users if I hang out with them too long. My 'best' friend as far as I can tell is an ENTP. My usual hang out group is an ESTP, ENTP, and an ENFJ.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 24, 2013)

-Alpha- said:


> I always liked sensors in bed.
> 
> Also...
> 
> I find I clash pretty hard with Fe users if I hang out with them too long. My 'best' friend as far as I can tell is an ENTP. My usual hang out group is an ESTP, ENTP, and an ENFJ.


I'm on and off with an INFJ and the reason we're on and off is _because_ of her Fe. I clash with Si worst of all.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm starting to like the ENFJ as well now.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

Two of my best friends are ISTP so I guess there's that. I like other INTPs but only in relatively small doses I think, too much Ti/Ne floating around gets tiresome eventually. And apparently I get along with INFP/INFJs, though I've yet to meet anyone I know to be INFJ.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

Cinnamon83 said:


> I always think of INTP stereotype as lone wolf. I am sure I have seen them. But I haven't been close to one ever. Or acquainted.


Yeah. I think other IxTPs are the only types I have any reason to talk to.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

I think ENTPs are adorable while their ENFP cousins get on my nerves instantly (way too peppy haha). Theyre sort of similar, but very different... interesting.

Anyway, more on topic, I think ENTPs are really fun, INFJs are huge calming forces and have always been very kind and charming towards me. I find ESTPs and ESFPs to be fun most of the time as well (in terms of going out and doing stuff with them).


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

Strelok said:


> Yeah. I think other IxTPs are the only types I have any reason to talk to.


That's depressing.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

CCCXXIX said:


> That's depressing.


Nah


----------



## kazerpowa (Apr 26, 2014)

From "least likeable" to "most likeable":

ENTJ: They try to control me. They hate my independence. They are mean.
ISTJ: They are robots. No soul, no mind. They just work and try to do it effectively. No art, no creations, no theories, nothing. 
ESTP: Douchebags. They are all "normal", also. Uninteresting.
ESTJ: Uninteresting.
ISFP: Incomprehensible. Moralists. They make art, so that's something.
ESFJ: Dull, although pleasing.
ISFJ: Great photography and music right here. Great appreciating art. Difficult to talk to, though, as they misinterpret everything.
ENTP: Although creative and pretty intelligent, they are childish. Nice to be around them, though.
ESFP: They bring me out of my "shell". Fun to be with. Great friends. Intellectually uninteresting, though, and can be tiring after some time.
ENFP: They bring me out of my "shell". Fun to be with. Great friends. Can be manipulative.
ISTP: Interesting. Not many common interests. Even less common activities.
INFJ: Pretty critic when I talk about my ideas, but very, very interesting. They help me with my Fe lack.
INTJ: "The Other Point Of View Of What You're Thinking"
ENFJ: Just great.
INFP: Even more great. Excellent friends. They understand me so well.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

kazerpowa said:


> From "least likeable" to "most likeable":
> 
> ENTJ: They try to control me. They hate my independence. They are mean.
> ISTJ: They are robots. No soul, no mind. They just work and try to do it effectively. No art, no creations, no theories, nothing.
> ...


So you hate INTPs or what?


----------



## kazerpowa (Apr 26, 2014)

Well I'm an INTP. I'm not going to judge myself.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

kazerpowa said:


> From "least likeable" to "most likeable":
> 
> ENTJ: They try to control me. They hate my independence. They are mean.
> ISTJ: They are robots. No soul, no mind. They just work and try to do it effectively. No art, no creations, no theories, nothing.
> ...


Very close to my own thoughts. I'd swap ISFP with ISFJ, move INTJ back to where the other TJs are, move ENTP to about where ISTPs are (I think all my real friends in school were always STPs; not all ENTPs are too annoying).

And delete INFJ & ENFJ because I'm not sure if I've ever known one personally yet.  (Although I've probably interacted with one in the past without thinking about this stuff)



kazerpowa said:


> Well I'm an INTP. I'm not going to judge myself.


You can judge other people of your type.


----------

